# DB2 String mit Zeilenumbrüchen in Schleife lesen



## Aleyna23 (3. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte per SQL einen String, welches Zeilenümbrüche (\n) enthält, in einer Schleife lesen.
Die Zeilenumbrüche sind in der Tabellen-Spalte mit \n gespeichert.
ASCII code: chr(10).

varchar  text= 'Irgendein Text mit \n mehreren Zeilenumbrüchen \n in einer Spalte.';

In der Schleife soll ein Insert in eine andere Tabelle erfolgen, aber nur von der 
Stelle x bis Zeilenumbruch. (Problem: wie kann ich das ermitteln?)
In diesem Beispiel wären quasi drei Insert's erforderlich:
1. Irgendein Text mit 
2. mehreren Zeilenumbrüchen 
3. in einer Spalte

Der text müsste zudem in der Schleife immer um den Textbaustein gekürzt werden, bei dem ein insert erfolgt.

So sieht bis jetzt der code aus:
(Aber das wäre eine endlos-Schleife und die variable text müsste von Stelle x bis Zeilenumbruch sein, nicht das gesamte)


```
WHILE POSSTR(text, chr(10) > 0) DO
     INSERT INTO TEST (TEXT) VALUES(text);
END WHILE;
```

Vielleicht gibt es etwas besseres als die Funktion POSSTR?

Hoffe, die Beschreibung reicht aus. 
Danke im Voraus...


----------

